# MTB-Marathon im Wittelsbacher Land



## roba (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

am 20.10.07 gibt es wieder einen Marathon im Wittelsbacher Land

Strecken:

Marathon ca. 106 KM / 2400 HM
Halbmarathon ca. 52 KM / 1100 HM
Schuppermarathon ca. 25 KM / 500 HM

Infos gibt es unter:

http://mtb.veloclub-lechhausen.de/Ausschreibung.pdf


----------



## rboncube (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Roland,
hört sich intressant an. Bist du da schon mal gefahren? Wie ist die Strecke (Trails,Forstwege, Wiesen) beschaffen? 
Das Startgeld ist aber schon heftig. 

Weist du eigentlich ob´s heuer wieder ein Fürst Fugger Rennen gibt? Hab letztes Jahr die Anmeldung verpennt.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (28. Juni 2007)

rboncube schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> hört sich intressant an. Bist du da schon mal gefahren? Wie ist die Strecke (Trails,Forstwege, Wiesen) beschaffen?
> Das Startgeld ist aber schon heftig.
> 
> ...




Nein bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Habe davon auch erst vor kurzem von einem Teamkollegen erfahren. Aber sowie ich die Gegend kenne sind es überwiegend Forst- u. Waldwege. Also sehr gut um diese Jahreszeit zu fahren.
29 Euro für einen Marathon finde ich im normalen Rahmen. Da zahlt man bei manchen anderen Veranstaltungen wesentlich mehr 


Der Fürst-Fugger-Cup findet dieses Jahr leider aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht statt. Endlich mal wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung in unserer Gegend und dann schon wieder vorbei . Habe gehört, dass es Probleme mit dem Waldbesitzern gegeben haben soll.


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2007)

Bin dabei, Termin vorgemerkt


----------



## The Tretschwein (28. Juni 2007)

Also was ich so gelesen hab sind das 4 Runden a ca.26 km. Gelände wird ähnlich dem Snowrider sein. 
Das Startgeld find ich auch 5 Euro zu hoch. Das möcht ich mir vom Josef erklären lassen. Der radelt grad halt die Strassen Transalp. 

Danach bring ich gern mal meine Anregungen ein.


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Juni 2007)

wenn man dann kostenlos wieder bilder bekommt, wäre es noch ok...
und man nicht wie woanderst 13 für ein bild bezahlen muss  

bin mal gespannt wie der andrang wird, wenn die schon mit 3 distanzen planen  
ich werd wahrscheinlich die 5xer nehmen


----------



## rboncube (28. Juni 2007)

War ja jetzt auch nicht so gemeint, das es Wucher sei.
Meine nur das viele kleine Rennen z.B Kaufbeuren für wenig Geld tolle Rennen veranstalten. Dabei verzichten sie halt auch auf so Gimmicks wie T-Shirt u.ä., was viele Teilnehmer eh nicht wollen.
30.- sind ja noch ok, verlangen renomierte Veranstalter auch. Da ist aber meist eine klasse Veranstaltung gewährleistet.
Ich geb den Jungs ne Chance und werde auch starten (auch die 50ger).
Wenn schon was in der Nähe ist, sollte man das unterstützen. Wenn ich Sprit und eventl. Übernachtung abziehe ist es eh billiger als andere Rennen.

Kein Fugger-Cup? Schade 
Es lebe die Bürokratie 

Gruß Rene´


----------



## roba (9. Juli 2007)

Hier die nun offizielle Homepage:

http://www.mtb-marathon-der-schlossbrauerei-unterbaar.de/index.html


----------



## roba (19. September 2007)

Wer hat vor beim Wittelsbacher Marathon mitzufahren?
Ist ja recht ruhig in diesem Thread


----------



## pug304 (19. September 2007)

ist ja auch noch ewig bis dahin ;-)


----------



## rboncube (19. September 2007)

Ich hab´s vor. Muss aber an dem WE arbeiten, mal schauen ob ich mit nem Kollegen tauschen kann.

Ist doch klar das es noch ruhig ist, ist ja noch ne Weile hin. Hab mich auf O-ammergau vorbereitet und nun auf das 4h-Rennen in Deisenhausen.

See you, Gruß Rene`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (19. September 2007)

zum Startgeld:

Es ist so, dass der Veranstalter halt eine Zeitmessung mit Transponder bieten will.
So eine Zeitmessung kostet ca 4000â¬ fÃ¼r die Veranstaltung.

Jetzt darfst mal schÃ¤tzen wieviele da kommen und somit auf jeden Starter die 4 Mille umlegen.

Ich wÃ¼rde es ohne Chip Messung machen.


----------



## roba (19. September 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> zum Startgeld:
> 
> Es ist so, dass der Veranstalter halt eine Zeitmessung mit Transponder bieten will.
> So eine Zeitmessung kostet ca 4000 für die Veranstaltung.
> ...



Ich finde das Startgeld relativ normal. Es gibt nicht wenig andere Veranstaltungen die einen Zehner mehr verlangen und dafür aber sehr wenig bieten. 
Zudem soll ja die Orga sehr gut sein wie die Resonanz vom Snow-Rider zeigt. Wenn das Drumherum passt (Verpflegung, Strecke usw.) kann ich mit dem Startgeld sehr gut leben
Freue mich trotzdem darauf, dass endlich mal ein MA in unserer Gegend stattfindet Danke Veloclub-Lechhausen


----------



## chill^out (30. September 2007)

push

hab gerade erst von nem Kumpel davon erfahren und werde auch die Halbmarathon Distanz in Angriff nehmen, nachdem Oberstdorf wegen Weisheitszahnentfernung nix wurde. War zwar heuer kaum mit dem MTB (nur RR) unterwegs, aber egal...


----------



## pug304 (30. September 2007)

ooops. Terminüberschneidung, wird damit wohl nix bei mir....


----------



## roba (1. Oktober 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> ooops. Terminüberschneidung, wird damit wohl nix bei mir....



Schade Wäre ein super Abschluss gewesen


----------



## pug304 (1. Oktober 2007)

dös scho. Aber nachdem bei der ANP der erste Geburtstag meiner Grossen von mir versaubeutelt wurde hat mit mir meine werte Gattin in Anwesenheit mehrerer DIMBos in Deissenhausen ob meiner Abwesenheitswünsche deutlich die Meinung gesagt  Diesesmal der Geburtstag meiner kleinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinchilla (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

meld mich auch mal zu Wort  
Wir, sprich 7 Kumpels und ich, werden auch die 50ger Strecke fahren.

Die Veranstalter fahren jetzt jeden Samstag die Strecke ab. 
Ich war vergangenes WE mit dabei.
Ist "normaler" Wald (kurze knackige Rampen, Wurzeln, Trails,...) mit ein paar netten Schluesselstellen  

Wird sicher eine super Sache!!!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## roba (9. Oktober 2007)

Der Veranstalter war wieder auf der Strecke unterwegs, und hat jede Menge Bilder geschossen - lasst euch inspirieren


----------



## Tobi-161 (9. Oktober 2007)

Also ich find die Strecke schon mal sehr gut, Heimspiel halt  

Wann sind denn die offiz. Trainings ?


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Oktober 2007)

Tja..der Kalivoda und Strobel kommen auch.....könnt euch also schön dranhängen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2007)

Mal sehen wies Wetter wird. Ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber die Bilder von der Strecke gefallen mir schon! Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Giant_Team (10. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mal sehen wies Wetter wird. Ist zwar etwas weiter weg, aber die Bilder von der Strecke gefallen mir schon! Vielleicht sieht man sich...



Man Klaus, du kannst auch nicht genug bekommen. Aber, wir kommen auch...vielleicht


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Man Klaus, du kannst auch nicht genug bekommen. Aber, wir kommen auch...vielleicht



Och nö! Sagt mir wenigstens welche Strecke, damits mir nicht so geht wie beim Odenwald Marathon!


----------



## Tobi-161 (10. Oktober 2007)

seit heute gibt es wie versprochen eine Meldeliste


----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Och nö! Sagt mir wenigstens welche Strecke, damits mir nicht so geht wie beim Odenwald Marathon!



Wir sind mal alle auf Lang gemeldet. Aber wer weis, wie´s Wetter wird. Vielleicht  entscheiden wir uns kurzfristig doch anders.


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2007)

Man, die Best-Bike-Parts Fahrer sind schlimmer als Fliegen, wo man hinkommt sind die schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (11. Oktober 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Man, die Best-Bike-Parts Fahrer sind schlimmer als Fliegen, wo man hinkommt sind die schon!



Wir kommen mindestens im 3-er Pack, evtl. noch´s Mädel.
Eigentlich wollten wir die Veranstaltung zum gemütlich ausrollen benutzen, aber der Andi Strobel wird da wohl nicht mitmachen


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Oktober 2007)

Genau! 
Kali und Andi wollen richtig draufdrücken!

Allerdings gehen wir dieses WE zum Saufen aufs Soiernhaus. Dumm, dass ers gewohnt ist...


----------



## Great Khali (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mad alter Bettnäßer,

das Soiernahus ist doch als Höhentraining gedacht und Weißbier verstärkt 
die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen -> Vitamin B12+Folsäure der Hefe !!!


----------



## Giant_Team (12. Oktober 2007)

Great Khali schrieb:


> das Soiernahus ist doch als Höhentraining gedacht und Weißbier verstärkt
> die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen -> Vitamin B12+Folsäure der Hefe !!!



Ich seh schon , ihr habt euch für den Marathon nochmal richtig viel vorgenommen


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2007)

Great Khali schrieb:


> Hallo Mad alter Bettnäßer,
> 
> das Soiernahus ist doch als Höhentraining gedacht und Weißbier verstärkt
> die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen -> Vitamin B12+Folsäure der Hefe !!!



Alter :kotz: brocken!

Kaum hier und Klappe aufreissen! Naja als Weltmeister darfst du das..


----------



## Great Khali (12. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Alter :kotz: brocken!
> 
> Kaum hier und Klappe aufreissen! Naja als Weltmeister darfst du das..



Schau' lieber, dass Du in die Gänge kommst, sonst schaffst Du es heute nicht mehr bis zum Charly !!!
Wegen morgen -> einfach ne kurze SMS


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2007)

hab ne Lupine! Ausserdem muss ich noch anrufen ob der aufder Hütte ist.


----------



## BaSiS (12. Oktober 2007)

Great Khali schrieb:


> Hallo Mad alter Bettnäßer,
> 
> das Soiernahus ist doch als Höhentraining gedacht und Weißbier verstärkt
> die Bildung roter Blutkörperchen -> Vitamin B12+Folsäure der Hefe !!!



wer hat denn da das Forum entdeckt ??? hast Deinen ersten Rechner bekommen und gleich die Ullrich-Mischung propagieren, aber wenigstens in königlicher Umgebung


----------



## Schmittler (12. Oktober 2007)

bin auch auf der 50er strecke dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summit (12. Oktober 2007)

BTW: Falls jemand lieber mithelfen möchte als fahren  - wir können tatsächlich jede Unterstützung zum Rennen am nächsten Samstag (20.10.) gebrauchen!

Einfach über www.veloclub-lechhausen.de oder bei mir melden. Ansonsten treffen wir uns zur Postenvergabe morgen, am Samstag 13.10.07, um 13.30 Uhr beim Gasthof Lindermayer in Haberskirch.

Selbstverständlich sind zum Rennen auch alle Zuschauer willkommen! 

Armin


----------



## The Tretschwein (12. Oktober 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> bin auch auf der 50er strecke dabei



Hallo Nachbar! Yes Stadtbergen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wir kommen mindestens im 3-er Pack, evtl. noch´s Mädel.
> Eigentlich wollten wir die Veranstaltung zum gemütlich ausrollen benutzen, aber der Andi Strobel wird da wohl nicht mitmachen



Hm, dann muss ich das mal genauestens überlegen, auf der Langstrecke ist dann ja für mich nix zu holen - nicht, das ich das nicht gewöhnt wäre, aber kann das nicht wenigstens im Herbst besser werden?  Auf der anderen Seite wegen 52km fahre ich doch nicht nach Augsburg


----------



## roba (15. Oktober 2007)

Sind die Strecke gestern mal abgefahren. 
Hat jede Menge Spass gemacht . 
Die Anstiege sind zwar nicht sehr lang dafür teilweise steil (die Maximalsteigung lag glaube ich bei 22-23 %) und wegen den Wurzeln sehr knifflig (vorallem bei Nässe ). 
Der Trailanteil ist relativ hoch was die Runde sehr reizvoll macht und bei vielen Rennen heutzutage leider Mangelware ist .
Wer die Strecke viermal fährt hat da einiges zu tun


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Oktober 2007)

ja ok! Dennoch werd ich mit RR vorne und Fourious Fred hinten fahren, weil die Strecke keinerlei Schwierigkeiten macht. Wenn die Strecke trocken ist. 

Wer 107 fährt kann in der ersten Runde die Strecke erfahren und danach noch 3 mal rumeiern.

Hm die Rampen sind so extrem kurz, dass man meinetwegen eben mal 10m zu Fuss geht, sollte einem das Hinterrad durchdrehen. 
Die Meter werden auf den langen Geraden und beschissen flachen und windigen "Anstiegen" gemacht. Windschatten ist Macht!

Spassig ist es aber auf jeden Fall und 107km werden sehr zäh und niemand sollte sich in der ersten Runde hinreissen lassen mit den geschätzt 10-15 Superschnellen mitziehen. 

Die Siegerzeit schätze ich auf 4:30 maximal.


----------



## Schmittler (15. Oktober 2007)

schon mal den wetterbericht angeguckt (wenn man denn diesem auch mehr als 2 tage im vorraus trauen kann)  es wird KALT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (15. Oktober 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> schon mal den wetterbericht angeguckt (wenn man denn diesem auch mehr als 2 tage im vorraus trauen kann)  es wird KALT!!!!




...aber trocken und das ist mal sehr wichtig


----------



## pug304 (15. Oktober 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> schon mal den wetterbericht angeguckt (wenn man denn diesem auch mehr als 2 tage im vorraus trauen kann)  es wird KALT!!!!




gegen kalt hilft schneller fahren


----------



## wadelwunder (17. Oktober 2007)

roba schrieb:


> (die Maximalsteigung lag glaube ich bei 22-23 %)



mit dem hac gemessen oder tatsächlich?
wie lang am stück ist den so ein steiles teil?


----------



## roba (17. Oktober 2007)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> mit dem hac gemessen oder tatsächlich?
> wie lang am stück ist den so ein steiles teil?



Gemessen mit dem HAC.
Die Steilstücke sind nicht sehr lang.


----------



## bikertom (17. Oktober 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> gegen kalt hilft schneller fahren



fährst du mit??


----------



## pug304 (17. Oktober 2007)

bikertom schrieb:


> fährst du mit??



icke? Nö, leider nicht. Habe am Samstag ein Geburtstagskind und als Folge davon die ganze Bude voll mit buckliger Verwandschaft. Damit Alternativprogramm sinnlos die Birne zuschütten


----------



## Schmittler (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hab gesehen, der start ist um 9:00 Uhr,  ohje...da gehen die studenten doch gerade erst schlafen!


----------



## The Tretschwein (17. Oktober 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> ich hab gesehen, der start ist um 9:00 Uhr,  ohje...da gehen die studenten doch gerade erst schlafen!



Tja, dann bleibst halt daheim.......und schläfst.


----------



## Schmittler (18. Oktober 2007)

nö


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. Oktober 2007)

So Jungs!
Kalt wirds am Samstag.
Ich werd mir am Freitag gegen 14 Uhr mal noch kurz die Strecke anschauen.
Hat einer der Augsburger Lust mitzutreten? Kurze PN an mich. Evtl geht ja ne kurze Runde zusammen.

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (18. Oktober 2007)

wirds auch heißen Tee an der Verpflegung geben ?  
Die Wettervorhersagen reichen von kalt bis "a coating of snow up to an inch"   

juhu, snow rider


----------



## Schmittler (18. Oktober 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> wirds auch heißen Tee an der Verpflegung geben ?



beim snow-rider gabs warme isotonische getränke  also lässt drauf hoffen...

und ich würde sehr gerne morgen mitfahren. doch leider kann ich nicht, weil 1. ich muss morgen von 13:00 bis 15:00 Uhr einen englisch eingangstest an der uni machen und 2. bin für dich altes tretschwein wahrscheinlich nur ne last am bein


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. Oktober 2007)

nö bin etwas erkältet 

fahr nur langsam rum um mir das kurz anzschauen. Aber es geht ja auch so. Strecke ist definitiv einfach.

Ausserdem hab ich Null Lust mitzufahren. Akku ist leer. Wenn aber schon was bei uns organisiert wird, sollte man antreten.

SPASS steht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Schmittler (19. Oktober 2007)

darf man fragen, wie die strecke aussieht? letzte nacht hats doch geregnet...


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. Oktober 2007)

puh! eine Runde rumgefahren und das Radl war zugespackt von oben bis unten. 
Sieht nicht sehr bös aus die Strecke aber es spritzt halt ständig der Dreck hoch. Nicht schlammig aber feucht und ab und zu Pfützen. Die staubtrockenen Kieswege sind durchnässt und rollen sehr zäh. Hm sieht auch so aus als ob es in der Nacht nicht grad besser wird. Regnet ja grad im Moment.

Für die 50er: Kein Problem
Für die 107er: wird ne zähe Sache. Gebe meiner Freundin ein Fläschen Öl mit. Man weis nie. Und saukalt. Rampen waren alle fahrbar. 
Ich denke jeder der auf der ersten Runde etwas rausnimmt, macht nichts verkehrt. 4 Runden Powerplay stehen sehr wenige durch. Im Moment kostet die Runde schon Körner. 

Aber aufgemerkt. Ich bin ein Schönwetterfahrer und hasse Nässe!


----------



## wadelwunder (20. Oktober 2007)

hui, das war mal wieder richtig anstrengend.
Gestern bis 2 uhr caipiparty bei mir, heute um 5 uhr aufgestanden und dann die große runde ins visier genommen. Ging echt zäh. Anstrengend nicht nur wegen der restcaipies in den beinen, sondern auch wegen dem matschigen boden. da war ein kilometer zwei wert, fand ich. ansonsten haben die eine schöne strecke abgesteckt. nur ungewohnt für mich war, dass man so gut wie keine erholungsphase hatte. in den bergen fährt man mal irgendwelche 600 hm rauf und dann aber auch wieder runter. da kann mann sich dann schön den puls wieder runterbringen, aber hier war es ein ständiges kurzes auf und ab. ich sag ja : anstrengend war das.


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. Oktober 2007)

Fand ich auch! Sehr anstengend für so ein Bergleichtgewicht wie mich. 
Die Strecke was sehr gut ausgeschildert, ein Verfahren unmöglich! Dickes Lob an den Veranstalter. 
Ich empfand diesen Marathon vom konditionellen Anspruch her, als einen der härtesten die ich bisher gefahren bin.
Das Maisfeld war die Härte. 25% im Flachen. Aber was solls. Solche Stellen lassen sich oft nicht vermeiden. Eigentlich wäre es über ein anderes Feld gegangen, aber der Bauer hat sein OK dort nicht gegeben.  

@ Tobi! Sehr gut gemacht! 

so jetzt zerlegt mich die Erkältung entgültig.


----------



## wadelwunder (21. Oktober 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Fand ich auch! Sehr anstengend für so ein Bergleichtgewicht wie mich.
> 
> 
> so jetzt zerlegt mich die Erkältung entgültig.


war auch schon vorher angeschlagen und habs jetzt auch dicke abbekommen(erkältung)
Nur der Neugierde halber: bist du 50 oder 106 gefahren?
Ich fand es etwas schade, dass das Zeitlimit vorher nirgens ablesbar war, ich wußte nicht das ab 14.00 schicht ist. Bin um 14.03 zur letzten runde los und wurde gestoppt. War mir ehrlich gesagt ganz recht, da ich schon ganz schön am ende war. Aber so am ende der saison dann ein zeitlimit nicht zu schaffen ist schon irgendwie komisch. Naja: caipies in den beinen, grippe im anmarsch und mit 2.10"er reifen im matsch: das konnte ja nichts werden.


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. Oktober 2007)

106km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi-161 (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fand die Veranstaltung auch absolut gelungen. Es gibt rein gar nix worüber man meckern könnte. Die Strecke war auch super  
Danke auch an die zuvorkommenden, aufmerksamen Helfer an den Verpflegungen, die sich auch noch in der 4ten Runde reingehängt haben. Hab jedesmal ne geschälte! Banane bekommen. Auch noch nie erlebt 

Das einzige was noch nützlich wäre, ist ne kleine Waschstraße bei Start/Ziel, durch die man jede Runde kurz durchfährt und den Antrieb sauber gepustet bekommt  

Ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!




Ach ja: in der letzten Runde hat irgend so ein "Typ" sich über uns aufgeregt und "Äste" quer auf den Trail gelegt, war ziemlich genau in der Mitte der Runde, da wo man von den 3 Wegen den Trail in der Mitte bergauf hochfährt...
Aber das hab ich erst nach dem Rennen kapiert was der wollte, ich meinte das wäre Ironie gewesen


----------



## Great Khali (22. Oktober 2007)

so jetzt zerlegt mich die Erkältung entgültig.[/QUOTE]


Hey Mad,

hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser, habe mir aufgrund der Kälte und den kalten Getränken auch ein wenig den Magen überstrapaziert. Musste am Abend nach dem dritten Bier passen - da halfen auch die "Wunderschnäpschen" vom Heiko
nichts mehr.
Hier liegt sauber Schnee, werde wohl erst wieder am Freitag auf Fuerte aufs
MTB steigen.

Gute Besserung und nochmals ein Dankeschön an Susanne zwecks Betreuung !

Ach ja: email -> [email protected]

Servus
Great Khali


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Oktober 2007)

passt scho wiada! sauberen Husten halt, aber sonst ok.

Würd ja gerne auf Fuerte mitfahren..... 

Aber ich drück euch die


----------



## Great Khali (22. Oktober 2007)

da würdest Du Dir dann nur einen Sonnebrand holen !!!
Hast Du zwecks Ghost was unternommen ????

Ja, do obi !!!!


----------



## Great Khali (22. Oktober 2007)

hast Du übrigens schon das herausragende Ergebnis vom neuen "Shooting-Star" Rotunno an die Augsburger Allgemeine weitergemeldet ????

Great Khali


----------



## The Tretschwein (22. Oktober 2007)

Na durchgebissen! Immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

